# Oglethorpe County Reports 2010



## georgia_home (Oct 5, 2010)

Well folks, didn't see it yet, so let's start today!

What is everyone seeing?

On the SE side, we got some movement, a few small bucks and some does.

Loads of hogs in our area too. Lots of small ones and some really big ones trotting around.

What are you folks seeing out there?


----------



## Gruntin & Cuttin (Oct 5, 2010)

Im out in lexington and seein deer every hunt, nice bucks on cam but only showing up at night


----------



## Cpanic222 (Oct 6, 2010)

We are near Lexington and we have seen a few deer, took one opening morning but the deer are acting "funny" early. Saturday jumped up a doe walking in and had it double back around on me.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 9, 2010)

Out today, not much deer wise, but did see a huge sow with about 5 piglets, just a little too far to get a shot.

Also. Spent several weekends in the spring turkey hunting, and saw nary a one. Now, today, outta season, I walk right up to a whole flock!!! I mean just walking, right to within 20 yards. They didnt see me! I felt like I was in the spirit world!  ready for next march, and good to know the flock is healthy!

All in all, not a bad day! Would have been nice to bust a pig though!


----------



## ditchdigger (Oct 17, 2010)

Not much going on around the Goose pond area.Only saw 2 does at dark.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 19, 2010)

Man, talk about a slow DEER weekend!!!

We saw exactly 2, and one of those, well, we couldn't really count. A fawn, with spots. Someone must have shot mama, cause it was solo. Partner couldn't bring himself to shoot it. It stood 10 yards from him, just looking. He was able to take several cell phone pics before it ran off. Saw 1 other white flag, a doe.

Now. We did HAMMER the hogs. Friday we got a huge one. Saturday, a sow and a piglet. The tote over 400#'s. I'll post some pics of the big one on the hog forum tomorrow.

Also saw several turkeys and a yote. No shot at the yote though!  ;(

pig pic here:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=577371&highlight=


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 25, 2010)

had a chance to make it down there friday afternoon and saturday morning. IT WAS SLOWWWWW!

only saw 1 thing. saturday morning, between 9-10, a buck came through. couldn't get a good look or shot as it was through some thick stuff.

neighbors saw a few, and shot a small 8. camera activity slowed down a little bit.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 25, 2010)

had a chance to make it down there friday afternoon and saturday morning. IT WAS SLOWWWWW!

only saw 1 thing. saturday morning, between 9-10, a buck came through. couldn't get a good look or shot as it was through some thick stuff.

neighbors saw a few, and shot a small 8. camera activity slowed down a little bit.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nothing in the Wolfskin area Saturday Morning....... Had camera out all week on a well used creek crossing. Only 4 pics  and they were all coons.....


----------



## Todd E (Oct 29, 2010)

Been good year thus far with both quantity and quality.

Today, watched a good buck tending a nearing or in estrus doe. He was fending off another buck the entire time. After a yote busted up the sex show, two more bucks came by in pursuit. Let them all walk.


----------



## Stickman (Nov 1, 2010)

*bucks cruising*

They are getting curious in the flatwoods...


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 5, 2010)

A little activity today, not great, but some.

Nice buck worked a scrape line right up to me, I just couldn't get the shot through the thicket. It was only about 20 yards!!! Busted me when a text msg ON VIBRATE went off!! Bummer!

Also saw I hog and a flock of turkeys, chasing the hog!


----------



## 07FLH (Nov 6, 2010)

Brother got a nice 6pt this morning.He was after a doe but neck wasn't really swollen and hocks weren't blackend up.We hunt near Vesta and have seen little rut sign to this point.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 8, 2010)

went out this morning. Before i we even in my "sit" (ground blind), i hear the familiar noise of the hogs going at it!!!

A little while later, I had 2 different groups come through and dropped 1 in each

The only deer I saw were out on the road while talking to a friend telling him I shot 2 hogs. There were 3, appeared to be does, but were a little too far to tell for sure.

Cameras had some activity.  A nice buck and several does / antlerless. Buck is working it at night. A doe tripped a cam while I was butchering the 2 hogs, shortly before I went to check the chip and change batteries.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 9, 2010)

our report is similar to yours ga. home, less the piggies.  hang in there- hopefully it will improve.  Does in our area are not in as good of shape going into the rut this yr.  (2 weeks later than last yr.)  It was feast or famine with mousture/ soft mass production in GA this yr.  I think we've maybe had some light overnight rutting activity, or 1 o'clock in the afternoon type thing who knows but not peak chasing period. Good Luck all.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 9, 2010)

From starting to "kick it up a notch" to "pretty doggone slow" the past two days. Surely, they aren't on loc down right now. I barely had started seeing evidence of a pre-rut state of mind. I just can't imagine it being in loc-down and it not even the magic 15th yet


----------



## hdavis1027 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Last Friday*

I hunted in Oglethorpe (Lexington Area) last Thursday and Friday.  Im seeing a lot of does together.  Im not seeing any signs of pre-rut.  Has anybody else hunting Oglethorpe (Lexington Area) seen any pre-rut signs?


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 9, 2010)

I am seeing, last Friday and Monday, some scrape line action.

No chasing. I have 3 bucks on cam, 1,2,3 years. The older is working the scrapes. The other 2, look kinda lost. I am off centerville rd. Right on the Wilkes line


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 10, 2010)

I've had bucks running does on me about every hunt over the last 5 days.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 10, 2010)

hdavis1027 said:


> Has anybody else hunting Oglethorpe (Lexington Area) seen any pre-rut signs?



Yes. But, with the warmer afternoons this week...activity went downhill. Most afternoon movement was 4-430 and then right at dark. Cooler mornings had the better deer movement. 

Now, if arrow3 would send the bucks back, I'd be a lil more happy. I've seen some, but it hasn't been what I am used to for the dates leading up to the 15th.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks like the big boys are startin' to fall.  I'm getting word that it's on!!...should be  a fun weekend.  Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 12, 2010)

On, like Donkey Kong


----------



## hdavis1027 (Nov 14, 2010)

*This weekend*

Hey Oglethorpe hunters.  It was slow this weekend for me.  Say a few does.  Any good signs of pre-rut?


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 14, 2010)

Pretty slow where we are:

Neighbors shot 2'does Friday. Saw 1 doe saturday
Other neighbor shot a 7, smelled rank. And saw 1 doe
We saw 0 Saturday, all day and Sunday morning. Did see a few hogs. No shots

Did see some very fresh scrapes, but not what made them. Cams were VERY slow!

Did kill my first deer of the season @ 5 AM Saturday morning. Think a 300mag wrecks a deer... Try a 1500, dodge ram! YUCK! big ol' grease spot!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 14, 2010)

hdavis1027 said:


> Hey Oglethorpe hunters.  It was slow this weekend for me.  Say a few does.  Any good signs of pre-rut?



Pre-rut is over.....Its in full swing right now and probably  tailing off some...


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 15, 2010)

*Bucks were moving and checking scrapes this weekend*

I saw 3 different bucks checking scrapes on Sat AM and then Sunday AM, my son shot a nice 8 pointer over them.  We saw 0 does on 5 different hunts.  Only saw bucks.  Thought that was strange.  Trail cams showing alot of buck movement at all hours of day and night, so they were moving in the Sandy Cross area.  Lots of shooting on Sat and Sun AM.  Afternoons were quiet.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Buford_Dawg said:


> I saw 3 different bucks checking scrapes on Sat AM and then Sunday AM, my son shot a nice 8 pointer over them.  We saw 0 does on 5 different hunts.  Only saw bucks.  Thought that was strange.  Trail cams showing alot of buck movement at all hours of day and night, so they were moving in the Sandy Cross area.  Lots of shooting on Sat and Sun AM.  Afternoons were quiet.



Thats a great buck.  Congrats to the young man!  Deer sightings were up on our place this weekend...


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 15, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Pre-rut is over.....Its in full swing right now and probably  tailing off some...



Fully agree! I saw more bucks this weekend out moving than any other.  One of our members killed a buck that was just starting.  Its hocks weren't even a hair bit dark and stinky.  If it got good and cold I think the bucks would go crazy.


----------



## resmith (Nov 15, 2010)

*Loggers*

We got loggers on our land, during the Rut, what you think?


----------



## Todd E (Nov 15, 2010)

Pre-Rut.......is over, just as Arrow3 said. 
Best doggin/trollin......was later part of last week.
Right now......bucks on loc-down with receptive does.

It is that "well, I guess it is over" timeframe. 

Last year was a longer drawn out rut. This year, with everything leading up to it and what is happening now.....this year's rut was a 2-3 day etc frenzy rut. I do not see it being D-R-A-W-N out. Yes, later on, there will be some secondary rut activity.

All of this is based on what I have seen where I hunt.


----------



## Dallen92 (Nov 17, 2010)

Went this past weekend in the lexington area and only seen a 4 point and an 8 point that were both alone and just cruising. I ended up killing the 8 point and its hocks were dark brown but his neck wasn't even swelled up that much yet.


----------



## bdpost (Nov 18, 2010)

Didnt see anything early this morning then about 9:30 they started to move. Saw two bucks chasing down a doe, they would not slow down for anything, deer were really moving untill about 1pm. Seems like the last few times nothing moved untill 9-10am. I'm gonna take the kids this weekend and get there around 8am.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 18, 2010)

Saw 5 does this afternoon feeding on still dropping red oaks.


----------



## hdavis1027 (Nov 18, 2010)

*This evening*

I saw a few does together.  My 11 year old took one out.  Very healthy looking doe.  In the Lexington area Im still not seeing a lot of rut activity.  Maybe its the property Im hunting on.  Any input in the Lexington are fellow hunters?


----------



## Dallen92 (Nov 18, 2010)

I hunt right there in the lexington area too and we have not really seen much rut activity yet either.  I saw two bucks out last weekend cruising for does but we have yet to see any chasing.


----------



## Dallen92 (Nov 18, 2010)

bdpost said:


> Didnt see anything early this morning then about 9:30 they started to move. Saw two bucks chasing down a doe, they would not slow down for anything, deer were really moving untill about 1pm. Seems like the last few times nothing moved untill 9-10am. I'm gonna take the kids this weekend and get there around 8am.



The deer moving late has to be due to the moon getting close to full and since it is supposed to be full sunday, middle of the day should be right on for deer movement.  Good luck with your kids in the woods this weekend though.  Hope yall can get one.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 19, 2010)

been out the last 2 days and evenings.

i aint no rut expert, but for those sayin' itz done... i believe them.

thursday, does were moving through the pines, NOT A BUCK AROUND. the pines were so wet, i had a small one, probably a yearling, walk right up behind me, to within 10 yards or less, and i never heard it.

after a reposition, 2 more came out. 1 left. a little something for the freezer. full up on acorns. the little ones.

saw a total of 5 thursday, all does/anterless.

today, friday, they were back sliding through the pines again. this time it was a "doe gang", all together. the one in front was pretty smart! she knew something was wrong at about 30 yards and turned the whole group away. coulda had one, but ... it was more interesting to watch.

partner saw 2 bucks friday. one button was just sneaking down a drainage. deer and hunter looked up about 15 feet apart and saw each other. this little guys ain't afraid of people. he just slowly meandered away! could spell trouble next year.

the second deer was through a thicket. nice rack, just moving through,  feeding. wasn't interested in the does that were floating a round. i think he has lost interest, for now anyway. he disappeared before a shot could be made.

2 piggies were also sighted, but no shot could be made.

done for now, until after thanksgiving weekend. good luck to you other folks!


----------



## hdavis1027 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Second Phase Of Rut*

Hey Oglethorpe hunters.  I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.  Question, when do you see the second phase of the rut in Oglethorpe/Lexington are start?  

Thanks


----------



## Dallen92 (Nov 29, 2010)

Killed an 8 point on our place this past saturday at 4 pm running a doe hard.  His hocks were dark and he stunk but his neck wasn't completely swelled up.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 29, 2010)

Was out today and it was dead!!!

Saw only 1. Sort of... White flag in the thick.

Cams had a few pics, but not too much. Does, skinheads, and our little spike, a 6" 2pt! One big pig.

Scrapes are cold. No use since Pre thanksgiving.


----------



## fairplayboy (Nov 30, 2010)

Killed a 4 pointer last Wednesday morning (Nov. 23) just outside of Lexington. He was with 5 does working a scape. I was trying to shoot one of the does, however none presented a shot due to thick cover. Had to draw some blood. His hocks had NO color to them what so ever. Lots of scapes and ruts on property during the past couple of weeks. Rut or not, I'm not sure.....lots of does on property so I'm thinking not all does in heat at same time, up and down weather, long, drawn out rut? Maybe second rut in a couple of weeks????


----------



## Todd E (Dec 10, 2010)

Secondary rut kickin'.

Land where does are not hammered. No way mature does all got bred first go around and may be some early born doe fawns coming in. 

Bucks runnin' around gruntin' and acting stupid all day today. Maybe, just maybe, ol' mac and I will cross paths tomorrow.  If not, this weekend may be the end of it for best chances. 

Food plots getting hammered now as acorns are gone. 

Sit all day through the weekend, if ya' can.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 11, 2010)

Hunted yesterday all day and this morning.

As far as deer go, it was darn quiet!!!

Only saw 1. Partner was busted as it approached from behind.

Hogs on the other hand... They were thick. Thought I was gonna get et myself. One down. Sow 150-200.

Cams show light traffic. Some does and a little button.

Scrapes around prop all appear inactive. Didn't notice any recent fresh activity.

Curious. Do bucks refresh same scrapes in 2nd rut or make new?


----------



## Dallen92 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hunted today right outside of lexington and didn't see anything this morning but a coyote that I killed. Went this evening and saw about a dozen come out in a field Saw 3 good bucks that were all at least 8 or better but they got around me and come out on the property beside ours so I couldn't shoot them but 2 of the bucks were fighting too which means the second rut is going and there was probably a hot doe in the group.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 19, 2010)

Friday: deer were in hiding. Didn't see any! Partner got busted by a small one. DUCKS were in!!! Didn't have the shotgun Friday 

Saturday: took shotgun, hunted deer for a few hours, didn't see a thing! Went to truck and swapped over to duck hunting. Not 1 duck on the marsh. Only saw 2 fly over all morning. Left after getting rained on 2 hours.

Sunday: neighbor says it was dead again. Right up until he was leaving. Then he saw a nice buck and 2 does. They busted him on the trail out. Jetted right out of there! Lots of ducks and canadas in this morning. 

Cams: minimal activity. A few little does. A pig or two. Not much else.

Road scouting: the soft mud didn't show many deer by our place. A few doe/yearling combos. A little further in the other directions show a good bit of activity in both deer and hogs.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 21, 2010)

*Yesterday*

Took the day off and spent in the woods, Sandy Cross area.  Saw a nice buck with 2 does, no chasing, just with them.  Could not determine if he met our size restrictions, so he got to walk.  Saw 2 does walking out for lunch.  Jumped 5 deer going back into stand at 3 pm and did not see anything from stand.  Trailcams that have been out since Turkey week show little activity, but did have 3 club shooter bucks on my cams, all this week in food plots, one was at 9:06 am, he was a brute, less than 15 steps from my father in laws primary stand, LOL.....  He is gonna be PO'ed when I show him the picture.


----------



## 22 hunter (Dec 22, 2010)

i left friday and returned monday, i saw 9 doe's and a spike and i walked up on all of the doe's. i went to get a stand monday at 11 and six were standing there eating acorns.


----------



## fairplayboy (Dec 31, 2010)

Missed a nice 8 pointer twice on the morning of 12/19. Thick creek bottom, too much brush and alot of buck fever. He was cruising by himself at 7:45 AM. I believe this was the end of second rut. Hunted this Tuesday afternoon, all day Wednesday and yesterday morning. Didn't see anything in stand, busted deer walking in and out. Club member shot little doe (not) Wednesday afternoon which turned out to be button buck with no buttons. We are done for the season.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 5, 2011)

my final for the year, from the holidays:

dec23: saw 1, don't know what kind, just a white flag waving. i was busted as i turned to see what the crackle was. 2 other folks with me, saw nothing.

from previous weekend to dec 23, cam's had very little on them.

dec 31: saw 0 in the field. 1 on the road in.

on the bright side, one cam had a nice young buck on it. looked like an 8 or 10pt. angle didn't show the front of the antler or brow tines so i was hard to tell. but, there will be a nice buck running around down there next season!

hope everyone else had a good closing week!


----------



## 22 hunter (Jan 6, 2011)

Cams were loaded with racked bucks day and night. killed a big five the wednesday before it closed up. I can't seem to see anything but bucks where are all the doe's? Well its over until september maybe my big boys will stick around.


----------

